# First issue - possible coolant leak



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

At 16,000 miles. This morning I noticed a small puddle, maybe an ounce or 2, of blueish fluid, smells like coolant, under the front of the engine bay. I checked the level, and it is halfway between max and min.

I will be taking her in early next week.....

Anyone else have a coolant issue?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

On a related note the fan on my car 
ran for several minutes after the engine was shut down a few days ago. Without a temperature gauge(shame BMW) it is difficult to judge operating temps. Did you shut down your car after a drive with the AC on in warm temps?



Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> On a related note the fan on my car
> ran for several minutes after the engine was shut down a few days ago. Without a temperature gauge(shame BMW) it is difficult to judge operating temps. Did you shut down your car after a drive with the AC on in warm temps?


I'm not 100% sure of the reason, but I think the running fan might be part the particulate burn-off cycle. I had it happen to me and it stopped after a few minutes.

BTW, no coolant issues here.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I did notice the fan running after shutdown after a 40 mile drive, and this was unusual. I assume the fan runs based on water temp.

No additional puddling yet, but no long drives either.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think the fan issue is related. My fan seems to continue running randomly without any relationship to ambient temperature or recent driving conditions.

What color is the diesel exhaust additive? Blue? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

TXPearl said:


> What color is the diesel exhaust additive? Blue?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


DEF is a clear liquid. In the E90, it is stored in 2 tanks under the trunk, so you are unlikely to find a puddle of it under the front of the car.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Definitely not DEF. And no additional puddles (yet.) The only other possibility is a/c condensation, but it definitely had a tint and smelled sweet, so I'm pretty sure it was coolant.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

dunderhi said:


> I'm not 100% sure of the reason, but I think the running fan might be part the particulate burn-off cycle. I had it happen to me and it stopped after a few minutes.
> 
> BTW, no coolant issues here.


Yeah, same thing has happened a few times since I own her. It usually stops a few minutes later. Again, it only happens maybe 3-5 times during my 9 months ownership.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

happened to me 2-3 times. Rather I observed it 2-3 times. Since its not consistent so I didnt bother much. I had a feeling its AC.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> happened to me 2-3 times. Rather I observed it 2-3 times. Since its not consistent so I didnt bother much. I had a feeling its AC.


Blue liquid puddle or the fan after shutdown?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Perhaps a slight expansion and overflow of coolant after shutdown. Cooling fan should prevent this but is certainly not a major issue if due to this.

Radiator caps are designed to open under higher pressure, relieving the excess. If you do not see it again I would not be overly concerned.

How many radiator leaks fix themselves unless like in the old days you throw some sawdust in their!


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Blue liquid puddle or the fan after shutdown?


I was talking abt puddle.

I dont care about fan anymore.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Perhaps a slight expansion and overflow of coolant after shutdown. Cooling fan should prevent this but is certainly not a major issue if due to this.
> 
> Radiator caps are designed to open under higher pressure, relieving the excess. If you do not see it again I would not be overly concerned.
> 
> How many radiator leaks fix themselves unless like in the old days you throw some sawdust in their!


But your overflow tank is supposed to grab that. To overflow out of that typically is a sign of some issue in the overall system although a slight puddle may not be worth the effort of investigating. My Mercedes sometimes does a very small puddle and never bothered to investigate it but pretty sure it is some gasket/seal around the t-stat area. If my BMW did it, since it is under warranty, I'd just take it in and get it fixed/diagnosed.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I was talking abt puddle.
> 
> I dont care about fan anymore.


Ah, well AC should just be condensation, so clear and not blue. I notice a lot of AC condensation from my car when I get home. I figured it collects on some panel or plate then rolls off from my steep driveway.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

My fan stays on after I drive sometimes -- even when its cool outside. I don't think its related to how hard or softly I drive.

I take this to be normal behavior.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

mecodoug said:


> At 16,000 miles. This morning I noticed a small puddle, maybe an ounce or 2, of blueish fluid, smells like coolant, under the front of the engine bay. I checked the level, and it is halfway between max and min.
> 
> I will be taking her in early next week.....
> 
> Anyone else have a coolant issue?


Any chance you had activated the windshield washer sometime earlier that day? If the high-intensity headlamp washers had also cycled on, there's a chance that some washer fluid sprayed inside an area that slowly dripped out after the car was parked for some time.

-Graham


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

I wasn't aware the coolant was Blue. Is the liquid quite slippery when rubbed between the fingers? If it is coolant, it should be slippery. If not, it might be washer fluid, as leaks from the washer have been reported in the past.

In the old days, I would have suggested tasting it to see if it was sweet, but that was 30 years ago. Just as chemists no longer use the taste test to help identify compounds, mechanics have also given-up that particular approach, e.g., I only mention it as a "historic" footnote.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was wondering what the color of the coolant was earlier this weekend when I read this thread. Can't say I ever have looked on this car. My Mercedes uses an amber colored fluid, think my truck does too, only my Galant still uses the green stuff and it has a bad freeze plug so leaks plenty of it around Texas.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I have not seen the puddle again, and have been doing my 40 mile commute (each way) so I am less concerned now. 

I am certain it was not washer fluid, and I am 80% sure it was coolant. I will monitor the level on a weekly basis for now.


----------

